# solectria electric vehicle ev stepvan with charger



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $3,800.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Monday Sep-13-2010 5:18:33 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

eBay Auctions said:


> *US $3,800.00* (0 Bid)
> End Date: Monday Sep-13-2010 5:18:33 PDT
> Bid now | Add to watch list
> 
> More...


Looks like a way to get 4 AC motor/controllers for maybe as little as $1000 each


----------



## dexion (Aug 22, 2009)

the price paid/bid is for 1 van. This has been going for a while and caught my eye a month ago. But no one bids one it.


----------

